# Test. es macht mir sorgen



## Robert (30. Mai 2003)

*Der Koiteichfilter*

Mehrkammerschwerkraftfilter
Diese Filter waren früher das maß der Dinge, Sie wurden je nach Größe des Teiches in verschieden Abmaßen gefertigt bis zu 6 Kammern wurden Angeboten.

In der ersten Kammer wurde der grobe Schmutz mit Hilfen von Bürsten entfernt, diese mussten in regelmäßigen Abstand herausgenommen und gereinigt werden. Diese Arbeit ist bei Problemen mit Fadenalgen eine echte Herausforderung.

Die zweite Kammer ist meist mit Japan Matten gefüllt, die es in verschieden Faserstärken gibt, durch Ihre Struktur ist ein gleichmäßiger Wasserdurchfluss gewährleistet. Es siedeln sich hier bereits nach kurzer Zeit Bakterien an.

In der letzten Kammer werden sehr oft vom Handel Preiswerte Filtermedien zum Einsatz gebracht. Das geht vom Blähton über Plastik Rohrstücke oder ähnliche Materialien. Hier solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall, ein hochwertiges Produkt wie z. B. Siporax ( biologisches Filtermaterial aus porösem Glas ) ,oder Absorbex - Micro T verwenden. Hier kann durch die richtige Wahl des Filtermediums, das Leistungsvermögen ganz entscheidend beeinflusst werden. 

Die Pumpen Leistung ist für den Wirkungsgrad des Filters sehr entscheidend, lasst Euch hier bei von einem seriösen Fachhändler beraten. Fordert von Ihm Referenzen, und scheut Euch nicht die Euch genannten Koi - Freunde anzurufen und nach Ihren Erfahrungen mit dem von Ihrem Händler verkauften Filtersystemen zu befragen.
Diese Variante der Filterung erfüllt immer noch seinen Zweck, ist aber ein wenig Zeitaufwendiger.


Patronenfilter:
Der Filter besteht aus einem aus PVC Formstücken verklebten Rahmen.         
In diesen Rahmen werden entweder Siebrohre aus dem Handel oder selbst gebohrte Rohre eingesteckt. Die Schaumstoffpatronen werden anschließend darüber geschoben. Die Form der Patronen spielt für die Filteroberfläche keine Rolle. 



Dieses __ Filtersystem erfordert wenig Pflege, der Schmutz rutscht am sich nach einiger Zeit bildenden Biofilm ab und kann durch spülen der Absatzkegel entsorgt werden.
Grundformel für die Filterberechnung 1 m3 Wasser = 1 lfm. Filterpatrone

Ich kann nach dem Besuch von einigen Händler Seiten im Internet nur zum Selbstbau raten. Die für dieses System angebrachten Preise sprengen sonst den Rahmen.

Eine gute Vorfilterung ist unbedingt erforderlich.
*Patronenfilter*






*Mehrkammerfilter*




Lage der Filter 
Mechanische und biologische Filter sowie Belüfter und Wasserpumpe werden am besten so nahe wie möglich an den Teich installiert. 
Die Filter werden am besten auf Höhe des Teichniveaus eingebaut.(Schwerkraftfilter)

Skimmer 
Skimmer sind dazu da, um das oft stark verschmutzte Oberflächenwasser abzusaugen. Pollen können eine Teichoberfläche so zusetzen, daß der Teich total veralgt aussieht, obwohl das Wasser unter der Pollenschicht glasklar ist. 
Bei Neubau eines Teiches sollte unbedingt rücksicht auf den einbau eines Skimmers gelegt werden. 
Der Auslaß für das Skimmerrohr sollte in der Teichwand liegen, und sich ca. 40 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche befinden, und dann im 90° Winkel nach oben geführt werden. 
Wie beim Bodenablauf strömt das Schmutzwasser automatisch nach so wie das saubere Wasser aus der Pumpenfilterkammer in den Teich zurückgepumpt wird.


Belüfter 
Sauerstoff sollte man vor allem dem biologischen Filter zuführen, den die Bakterien verbrauchen mehr Sauerstoff als die Koi. 
Die Sauerstoffzufuhr sollte wenn möglich das ganze Jahr im biologischen Teil des Filters gewährleistet sein, da die Bakterien sonst dem Teichwasser zu viel Sauerstoff entziehen und Ihre Koi können zu Grunde gehen. 

Geschrieben von Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

*Der Koiteichfilter*

Mehrkammerschwerkraftfilter
Diese Filter waren früher das maß der Dinge, Sie wurden je nach Größe des Teiches in verschieden Abmaßen gefertigt bis zu 6 Kammern wurden Angeboten.

In der ersten Kammer wurde der grobe Schmutz mit Hilfen von Bürsten entfernt, diese mussten in regelmäßigen Abstand herausgenommen und gereinigt werden. Diese Arbeit ist bei Problemen mit Fadenalgen eine echte Herausforderung.

Die zweite Kammer ist meist mit Japan Matten gefüllt, die es in verschieden Faserstärken gibt, durch Ihre Struktur ist ein gleichmäßiger Wasserdurchfluss gewährleistet. Es siedeln sich hier bereits nach kurzer Zeit Bakterien an.

In der letzten Kammer werden sehr oft vom Handel Preiswerte Filtermedien zum Einsatz gebracht. Das geht vom Blähton über Plastik Rohrstücke oder ähnliche Materialien. Hier solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall, ein hochwertiges Produkt wie z. B. Siporax ( biologisches Filtermaterial aus porösem Glas ) ,oder Absorbex - Micro T verwenden. Hier kann durch die richtige Wahl des Filtermediums, das Leistungsvermögen ganz entscheidend beeinflusst werden. 

Die Pumpen Leistung ist für den Wirkungsgrad des Filters sehr entscheidend, lasst Euch hier bei von einem seriösen Fachhändler beraten. Fordert von Ihm Referenzen, und scheut Euch nicht die Euch genannten Koi - Freunde anzurufen und nach Ihren Erfahrungen mit dem von Ihrem Händler verkauften Filtersystemen zu befragen.
Diese Variante der Filterung erfüllt immer noch seinen Zweck, ist aber ein wenig Zeitaufwendiger.


Patronenfilter:
Der Filter besteht aus einem aus PVC Formstücken verklebten Rahmen.         
In diesen Rahmen werden entweder Siebrohre aus dem Handel oder selbst gebohrte Rohre eingesteckt. Die Schaumstoffpatronen werden anschließend darüber geschoben. Die Form der Patronen spielt für die Filteroberfläche keine Rolle. 



Dieses __ Filtersystem erfordert wenig Pflege, der Schmutz rutscht am sich nach einiger Zeit bildenden Biofilm ab und kann durch spülen der Absatzkegel entsorgt werden.
Grundformel für die Filterberechnung 1 m3 Wasser = 1 lfm. Filterpatrone

Ich kann nach dem Besuch von einigen Händler Seiten im Internet nur zum Selbstbau raten. Die für dieses System angebrachten Preise sprengen sonst den Rahmen.

Eine gute Vorfilterung ist unbedingt erforderlich.
*Patronenfilter*





*Mehrkammerfilter*




Lage der Filter 
Mechanische und biologische Filter sowie Belüfter und Wasserpumpe werden am besten so nahe wie möglich an den Teich installiert. 
Die Filter werden am besten auf Höhe des Teichniveaus eingebaut.(Schwerkraftfilter)

Skimmer 
Skimmer sind dazu da, um das oft stark verschmutzte Oberflächenwasser abzusaugen. Pollen können eine Teichoberfläche so zusetzen, daß der Teich total veralgt aussieht, obwohl das Wasser unter der Pollenschicht glasklar ist. 
Bei Neubau eines Teiches sollte unbedingt rücksicht auf den einbau eines Skimmers gelegt werden. 
Der Auslaß für das Skimmerrohr sollte in der Teichwand liegen, und sich ca. 40 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche befinden, und dann im 90° Winkel nach oben geführt werden. 
Wie beim Bodenablauf strömt das Schmutzwasser automatisch nach so wie das saubere Wasser aus der Pumpenfilterkammer in den Teich zurückgepumpt wird.


Belüfter 
Sauerstoff sollte man vor allem dem biologischen Filter zuführen, den die Bakterien verbrauchen mehr Sauerstoff als die Koi. 
Die Sauerstoffzufuhr sollte wenn möglich das ganze Jahr im biologischen Teil des Filters gewährleistet sein, da die Bakterien sonst dem Teichwasser zu viel Sauerstoff entziehen und Ihre Koi können zu Grunde gehen. 

Geschrieben von Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

*Der Koiteichfilter*

Mehrkammerschwerkraftfilter
Diese Filter waren früher das maß der Dinge, Sie wurden je nach Größe des Teiches in verschieden Abmaßen gefertigt bis zu 6 Kammern wurden Angeboten.

In der ersten Kammer wurde der grobe Schmutz mit Hilfen von Bürsten entfernt, diese mussten in regelmäßigen Abstand herausgenommen und gereinigt werden. Diese Arbeit ist bei Problemen mit Fadenalgen eine echte Herausforderung.

Die zweite Kammer ist meist mit Japan Matten gefüllt, die es in verschieden Faserstärken gibt, durch Ihre Struktur ist ein gleichmäßiger Wasserdurchfluss gewährleistet. Es siedeln sich hier bereits nach kurzer Zeit Bakterien an.

In der letzten Kammer werden sehr oft vom Handel Preiswerte Filtermedien zum Einsatz gebracht. Das geht vom Blähton über Plastik Rohrstücke oder ähnliche Materialien. Hier solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall, ein hochwertiges Produkt wie z. B. Siporax ( biologisches Filtermaterial aus porösem Glas ) ,oder Absorbex - Micro T verwenden. Hier kann durch die richtige Wahl des Filtermediums, das Leistungsvermögen ganz entscheidend beeinflusst werden. 

Die Pumpen Leistung ist für den Wirkungsgrad des Filters sehr entscheidend, lasst Euch hier bei von einem seriösen Fachhändler beraten. Fordert von Ihm Referenzen, und scheut Euch nicht die Euch genannten Koi - Freunde anzurufen und nach Ihren Erfahrungen mit dem von Ihrem Händler verkauften Filtersystemen zu befragen.
Diese Variante der Filterung erfüllt immer noch seinen Zweck, ist aber ein wenig Zeitaufwendiger.


Patronenfilter:
Der Filter besteht aus einem aus PVC Formstücken verklebten Rahmen.         
In diesen Rahmen werden entweder Siebrohre aus dem Handel oder selbst gebohrte Rohre eingesteckt. Die Schaumstoffpatronen werden anschließend darüber geschoben. Die Form der Patronen spielt für die Filteroberfläche keine Rolle. 



Dieses __ Filtersystem erfordert wenig Pflege, der Schmutz rutscht am sich nach einiger Zeit bildenden Biofilm ab und kann durch spülen der Absatzkegel entsorgt werden.
Grundformel für die Filterberechnung 1 m3 Wasser = 1 lfm. Filterpatrone

Ich kann nach dem Besuch von einigen Händler Seiten im Internet nur zum Selbstbau raten. Die für dieses System angebrachten Preise sprengen sonst den Rahmen.

Eine gute Vorfilterung ist unbedingt erforderlich.
*Patronenfilter*





*Mehrkammerfilter*




Lage der Filter 
Mechanische und biologische Filter sowie Belüfter und Wasserpumpe werden am besten so nahe wie möglich an den Teich installiert. 
Die Filter werden am besten auf Höhe des Teichniveaus eingebaut.(Schwerkraftfilter)

Skimmer 
Skimmer sind dazu da, um das oft stark verschmutzte Oberflächenwasser abzusaugen. Pollen können eine Teichoberfläche so zusetzen, daß der Teich total veralgt aussieht, obwohl das Wasser unter der Pollenschicht glasklar ist. 
Bei Neubau eines Teiches sollte unbedingt rücksicht auf den einbau eines Skimmers gelegt werden. 
Der Auslaß für das Skimmerrohr sollte in der Teichwand liegen, und sich ca. 40 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche befinden, und dann im 90° Winkel nach oben geführt werden. 
Wie beim Bodenablauf strömt das Schmutzwasser automatisch nach so wie das saubere Wasser aus der Pumpenfilterkammer in den Teich zurückgepumpt wird.


Belüfter 
Sauerstoff sollte man vor allem dem biologischen Filter zuführen, den die Bakterien verbrauchen mehr Sauerstoff als die Koi. 
Die Sauerstoffzufuhr sollte wenn möglich das ganze Jahr im biologischen Teil des Filters gewährleistet sein, da die Bakterien sonst dem Teichwasser zu viel Sauerstoff entziehen und Ihre Koi können zu Grunde gehen. 

Geschrieben von Stephan


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Apr. 2005)

hi

hab grad mal mein teich wasser getestet. hab ihn am montag komplett mit neuem leitungswasser befüllt und seither stehn lassen bzw mit der pumpe umgewälzt und gefiltert. fische sind noch keine drin.
wie gesagt der test bereitet mir sorgen
also hier die daten

pH wert zwischen 7,2 und 8
KH wert zwischen 10 und 15 tendiert zu 15°d
GH wert bei 16°d
No2 wert bei 0
No3 wert zwischen 25 und 50mg/l

was haltet ihr von den Werten ? was kann ich gegen die erhöhten GH und KH werte tun. ? überleben meine kois in dem wasser ? 

ciao Lucas 

PS: Wassertemp liegt momentan bei ca 12-13 grad


----------



## Nestor (21. Apr. 2005)

Hi!

Naja das wichtigste hier, ist wohl das NO2 und das hat den optimalen Wert. Wegen GH und KH brauchste dir keinen Kopf machen. Bei mir ists auch recht hart, sogar härter als bei dir.
NO3-Wert, naja mancher würde sich nen Kopf machen, mancher net. Ich denke wenn die Pflanzen (sind doch welche drin?!) durchstarten, hat sich das auch erledigt. Nur ich würde eh noch etwas warten, bis da Fische reinkommen. Ist ja gerade erst frisch befüllt. 
Aber das wird hier der ein odere andere sicher noch genauer schildern. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Apr. 2005)

hi

also das wasser steht jetzt seit 4 tagen. hab heut mal die 3 kois reingelassen und sie schwimmen ganz normal herrum. also keinerlei besorgniserregendes verhalten. sauer stoff is auch genug drin. pfalnzen sind auch drin aber meines erachtens nach noch ned genug. kommen samstag noch mehr rein.
alles klar also brauch ich keinen wasserenthärter oder so.


----------



## tina (21. Apr. 2005)

Hei Haiflyer, 

ohne neugierig sein zu wollen.......wo wohnst du? ich frage deshalb, weil ich eine excellente Adresse weiterempfehlen möchte, falls du aus NRW oder der Nähe kommst....... http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=497
Die Pflanzen sind preiswerter als in sämtlichen Baumärkten, oder sonst wo.....Sie sind üppig und selbstgezogen, also definitiv winterhart. Ich habe noch nie soviel Pflanze für so wenig Geld gesehen.
Wenn du also ned gerade aus Schleswig-Holsten oder dem Allgäu stammst, lohnt sich ein Besuch, falls du einen größeren Einkauf tätigen willst.
LG
Tina


----------



## Nestor (21. Apr. 2005)

Hi Lucas! 

Ich hätte mit dem Einsetzen von Fischen noch gewartet. Habe da schon mal sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht! Der Teich ist ja noch überhaupt nicht eingefahren. Es gibt doch noch kaum Mikroorganismen im Wasser, die aktiv werden können. Naja ich wünsch dir trotzdem mal, dass alles klappt. Die Wasserwerte würde ich in nächster Zeit häufiger prüfen. Diese dürften sich jetzt schon noch ändern. Und behalte deine Koi im Auge!

mfg Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Apr. 2005)

hi tina. also ich komm aus badenwürttemberg. vondaher is das ein gutes stück weg hehe sorry.
@ nestor. also hab 1/3 altes wasser mit reingemischt. is n bissel trüb aber da sind algen und mikroorganismen mit drin. seerose steht auch schon drin und die is richtig fett. gefüttert werden die kois auch.
was kann ich denn reintun an pflanzen oder so damit viele mikroorganismen kommen ? es gibt ja diese teich starter. was haltet ihr von denen ? 
die kois schwimmen quitsch videl drin rum. also kein komisches verhalten bis her


----------



## Nestor (21. Apr. 2005)

Hi

Achso! Jetzt habe ich glaube ich was durcheinander gebracht. Ich ging von einer kompletten Neuanlage aus. Naja gut ok. Was ich meinte waren mehr Bakterien, welche dir die fischgiften Stoffe wie NH4 und NO2 zum NO3 umsetzen. Die haben jetzt direkt nichts mit den Pflanzen zu tun. Pflanzen sind eher als Konkurrenten zu den Algen gedacht. Die nehmen wiederrum das NO3 auf. Schau mal bei www.nymphaion.de vorbei. Dort gibts nen Haufen an "brauchbaren" Pflanzen. Als "Klassiker" kann man __ Hornkraut, Tannwedel, etc. einsetzen. Aber bei Sachen wie __ Wasserpest würde ich je nach Teichgröße aufpassen. Nicht, dass die dir den Teich zuwuchern. 
Bin mir selber nicht so sicher, was ich von diesem Teichstarterzeug halten soll, aber die Bakterien vermehren sich je nach Nahrungsangebot schon von alleine. Kannst/solltest dir ja mal die Fachbeiträge zu diesen Themen wie Nitrifikation etc. durchlesen.
Fütterst du sehr viel oder eher mässig? 

mfg Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Apr. 2005)

guten morgen. wunderschönes wetter heute und die kois toben schon wieder rum. also scheinbar gehts ihnen gut. ich fütter eher mässig. also was sie in 10min gefressen haben.
zum thema __ wasserpest.- NIE WIEDER. hatte die schonmal drin irgendwann hat man kein wasser mehr gesehn. die dinger kommen mir nie mehr in den teich.
ja also von irgendwelchen chemischen  dingen selbst wenn sie umweltverträglichsind halte ich nix. also diese teichstarter etc. genauso wie das teichklar damit das wasser sauber wird oder klar. find ich total schwachsinnig. was gegen algen oder fischkrankheiten ok. aber mehr auhc ned.
ich werd jetzt dem ganzen einfach mal seinen lauf lassen.
@nestor. ne da hast du was falsch verstanden. is keine komplett neue anlage. der teich wurde einfach etwas an volumen vergrößert. is aber noch die alte folie die wir "dreckig" gelassen ham und hab auch etwas vom alten wasser wieder beigemischt.
insgesamt hat der teich 2500 liter ca.
das wasser hatte gestern die angegebenen wete und zudem 15 grad temperatur.


----------



## karsten. (22. Apr. 2005)

*re*

Hallo

erstmal vorab:

ICH halte keine Koi


zu Deiner Aussage :

_......  wasserpest.- NIE WIEDER. hatte die schonmal drin irgendwann hat man kein wasser mehr gesehn........._

was Besseres kann Einem doch nicht passieren !

offensichtlich gab´s genug Nahrung für die Pflanzen

....

man MUSS natürlich die bauliche Möglichkeit haben
und 
den Willen  8) dem übermäßigen Wachstum Einhalt zu gebieten 
und die Pflanzen mit den darin gebundenen Nährstoffen aus dem Teich zu entfernen.

ich sag mal : 
mit einem Rechen könnte ich in einer Stunde 
500 kg Biomasse ernten....
und wenn man täglich dran bleibt ein paar Minuten
und kein Hälmchen zuviel hat eine Chance .

wenn bei mir der Kompost voll Wasserplanzen liegt ...
bin ich immer ganz stolz   8)    

bei niedrigen Nährstoffgehalt wird Wasserpest von anderen 
UW Pflanzen meist sowiso verdrängt.

Ich halte DAS für eine der Besten Arten sein Teichwasser zu pflegen.



schönes WE


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Apr. 2005)

ja gut aber ich hab nicht die zeit und die lust jeden tag 500kg pflanzen da raus zu wurschteln. wie gesagt man soll die schönen kois ja noch sehn. sonst brauch ich keine. pflanzen sind schon schön und pflegen das wasser etc das is mir klar aber ich hätte halt gern welche die pflege leicht sind. also nicht alles zuwuchern etc.
was kann man da nehmen ? ned unbedingt IM wasser direkt oder unterwasser. da hab ich schon ne große seerose. eher so am rand un die sumpfzone


----------



## karsten. (22. Apr. 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut aber ich hab nicht die zeit und die lust *jeden tag *500kg pflanzen da raus zu wurschteln.............



 :-# 

da must Du was falsch verstanden haben !

was sollen Pflanzen sonst mit verfügbaren Nährstoffen machen ...

als wachsen ?

(gut wachsen = wuchern ?)

_______

__ Teichrosen bringen für die Energiebilanz am Teich sowas von 

GARNICHTS !

da bleibt Dir wohl nur die Möglichkeit Dich ins Thema Pflanzenfilter reinzulesen und Dir Einen enentsprechend dimensionierten zu bauen 


(bauen zu lassen)
 

ps.
pflegeleiche Pflanzen:
https://www.tierfachmarkt.de/e-trolley/page_8012/k%FCnstliche%20Wasserpflanzen.html#

schönes WE


----------



## Jürgen (22. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lucas,

du solltest dir als erstes einmal anständige Tests zur Überprüfung der relevanten Wasserwerte in der Einlaufphase deines neuen Teiches besorgen. Diese Teststreifen kannst du getrost entsorgen. Deine ermittelte KH (10-15°dH) ist der Beweis, dass man mit einer einfachen Schätzung näher am tatsächlichen Ergebnis liegen kann als mit Teststreifen.   

Davon ausgehend, kannst du anderen Werten, denen sicher eine größere Bedeutung zugemessen werden sollte, auch kein Vertrauen schenken. Vor allen Dingen scheint es kaum möglich zu sein mit diesen Teststreifen wenigestens Tendenzen festzustellen, was gerade in der Anfangsphase recht interessant ist. 

Besorge dir daher besser Reagenzien für folgende Werte:

Ammonium/Ammoniak
Nitrit
KH
pH 7-9

Wenn du zum Befüllen Leitungswasser verwendest, dann benötigst du vorerst keine anderen. Solltest du Brunnenwasser verwenden, empfiehlt es sich auch über dessen Kupfer, Eisen, Nitrat und Phosphat-Gehalte bescheid zu wissen. Das musst du jedoch nicht permanent kontrollieren.  

Als Hersteller solcher "Tröpfchentests" kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung heraus JBL empfehlen. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Nestor (22. Apr. 2005)

Hi Lucas

Hab noch was vergessen. Finger weg von den tollen Mittelchen, die heissen "Algenstop" etc. Chemie gegen Algen ist nix! Dann doch lieber __ Wasserpest! 

mfg Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Apr. 2005)

ja auf jeden fall finger weg von chemie. niemals kipp ich son zeuch in mein teich. nene dann lieber andre pflanzen oder mehr fische hehe die dann die algen wegfuttern.


----------



## Nestor (22. Apr. 2005)

Naja mehr Fische ist da aber der falsche Ansatz! Eher weniger Fische, sonst haste irgendwann nen gnadenlosen Überbesatz und dessen Folgen. 


mfg Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Apr. 2005)

den gnadenlosen überbesatz hatte ich schon. ne warauch eher als scherz gedacht .morgen kommen noch 3 kois rein denk ich. klein bis mittel. so maximal 25cm groß.


----------



## Kurt (22. Apr. 2005)

Servus Scharkflieger,
ich glaub, die __ Wasserpest ist das am einfachsten zu erntende "Gestrüpp", das Deinem Teich gutes tut. 
Bei meinem 3-Jährigen Teich will sie einfach nicht mehr so richtig "wuchern" - ich hätte gern noch mehr wegen  Sauerstoffproduktion und wirklich gutem Nährstoffentzug. 
Wenn sie bei Dir wirklich so überdimensional wachsen, dann ernte einfach mit der Sense, mußt halt aufpassen, daß die Fischis nicht triffst.
Übrigens: ein Freund mit Aquarium berichtet mir, daß die Wasserpest ganz beliebt bei seinen Fischis ist und immer sofort weggefressen wird.
Vielleicht solltest Du solche "Wasserpestfresser" dazusetzen. 
Aber dann wäre der Effekt mit dem Nährstoffentfernen nicht mehr so groß!?!?!
MfG vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.: etwas manuelle Tätigkeit tut gut - ein paar Stunden im Jahr solltest Du schon für das Privileg "Teichbesitzer" opfern


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Apr. 2005)

hi

also ein paar stunden im jahr is absolut legitim und da ist auch nix gegen einzuwenden. aber ned ein paar stunden TÄGLICH. das schaff ich nicht mit beruf etc. 
kann man die __ wasserpest ned von anfang an einfach kleoin halten. das sie sich gar ned so ausbreitet ? 
werd heut mal in den fachhandel gehn und schaun was sich machen lässt.
eine frage noch. wie lang dauerts bis eine seerose wieder wächst. sie steht in 1,20 tiefe und is bisher leider noch nicht an der oberfläche zu sehn. sie steht jetzt seit 5 tagen im teich kann aber noch keine veränderung feststellen. bevor der teich erneuert wurde konnte man täglich zuschaun wie mehr blätter die oberfläche erreichten


----------



## tina (23. Apr. 2005)

hei Haiflyer,

du hast die Seerose für den Anfang zu tief eingesetzt. Du mußt sie stufenweise absetzen!!!
LG
Tina


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Apr. 2005)

achso. hm naja dann lass ich sie einfach daunten und warte ne woche länger. egal
kleine frage. gibts nen unterschied zwischen KOI und KOI karpfen ? 
danke

ciao Lucas


----------



## Doris (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lucas
Zu deiner Frage: 
gibts nen unterschied zwischen KOI und KOI karpfen ?

Schau einfach mal unter:



Hier eine kleine "Leseprobe" aus dem LINK:

Kois zählen zweifellos zu den beliebtesten und hochwertigsten Teichfischen. Darum ist es uns wichtig, einmal ein paar Hintergründe zu diesem Fisch zu beleuchten: Was ist also eigentlich ein Koi?


Hab ich beim googeln gefunden ;-))


----------



## graubart48 (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,
deine Empfehlung an Lucas ist sich die Reagenzen für Ammonium/Ammoniak
Nitrit,KHund pH 7-9 zu besorgen. Welche Werte sind den überhaupt sinnvoll? So als "nicht"  Chemiker weiß ich eigendlich nur das es verschiedene Abhängigkeiten gibt. zB. Temperatur/PH/KH? oder war es noch mal GH? Eventuell kann man sich beim Erfahrungsaustausch auf bestimmte Werte festlegen und hat eine Analyse *lach* ohne das ich (wir) irgendeinen Hersteller von Reagenzen reich machen müßen. 
Habe schon die verschieden Diskusionen hier im Forum verfolgt.   Bin mir nur noch nicht schlüssig was ich denn nun wirklich machen will. 
Im Moment nehme ich die Werte von GH, KH, PH, Nitrit und aus einer Tabelle den CO² Wert.

einen schönen Gruß vom Alfsee
Graubart Erwin


----------



## Jürgen (24. Apr. 2005)

Moin Erwin,

was letztendlich regional unabhängig immer sinnvoll erscheint, ist die regelmäßige Kontrolle der auf Fische toxisch wirkenden Stoffe wie Ammoniak und Nitrit (und Salpetrige Säure).

Je nach Zusammensetzung des Wassers aus den einzelnen Regionen (Weichwassergebiete), kann es durchaus auch Sinn machen die KH und den pH im Auge zu behalten. Im Zeitalter des sauren Regens, obwohl das längst nicht mehr soooo schlimm ist, ist da ab und an etwas Vorsicht geboten. Auch während einer massiven Algenplage sollte man die KH und den pH im Auge behalten. Hierbei ist dann auch der O2-Gehalt in den Nachtstunden extrem wichtig.

Wie du an den paar Zeilen sicher erkennen kannst, ist eine pauschale Aussage zu deiner Frage nicht möglich. Die Faktoren, auf die hierbei eingegangen werden müsste, sind lokal einfach zu abwechslungsreich. 

Aber eines kann man trotzdem pauschal bewantworten. Die GH muss nicht überwacht werden.  

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## graubart48 (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,
*lach* ich glaube ich werde einfach mal für meine " Teichstatistik" eine Tabelle pflegen. Sicherlich werde ich dann irgendwann feststellen was ich muß  
und was ich will. (   wie ich mich kenne werden das wieder zwei ganz unterschiedliche Sachen sein.)
schönen Sonntag
Erwin


----------



## tina (24. Apr. 2005)

Hei Haiflyer,

vielleicht habe ich mich zu knapp bez. der Seerose geäußert. Du läufst Gefahr, dass sie dir eingeht, weil du sie zu schnell zu tief versenkt hast. Das Rhizom kann verfaulen!!!! Normalerweise senkt man die Seerosen so ab, dass einige Blätter erstmal die Wasseroberfläche erreichen, dann wird sie wieder etwas tiefer gestellt usw.
Nur ausgesprochen "gute" Seerosen, wie über Werner bezogen, vertragen i. d. R. sofortige Absenkung auf solche Tiefen. 
LG
Tina


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Apr. 2005)

hi
danke an alle
also das mit den kois war sehr informativ. danke
das mit der seerose. also sie war eine sehr gute seerose. prachtvoll mit teilweise 6-7 blüten im sommer. ein gigantisches ding. hat den ganzen tiech zu gewuchert im tieferen bereich. wir haben sage und schreibe 40cm tiefe schlamm und wurzelschichten rausgeholt von der seerose. der topf in dem sie mal saß existiert nicht mehr den hat sie gesprengt. also ich denk sie sollte das überleben. wenn ich jetzt in den teich auf den grund schaue sieht man schon wieder stengel die sich nach oben bohren.
denke in 1-2 wochen sollte sie wieder da sein und falls nicht hab ich halt pech gehabt


----------

